
Schools warned over hackable heating systems - tooba
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42355665
======
randomerr
I love the last line:

"And we still need manufacturers to design secure equipment, because even if a
device is not directly connected to the internet, there almost certainly is an
indirect way in."

I think what Trend Control Systems was getting at was that most networks
aren't isolated. Electricians think that DMZ's are enough. But often times if
you're behind the router you can still find the units using an old fashioned
port scanner on the LAN.

------
Top19
The HVAC system was how the major Target hack was done.

EDIT:
[http://people.carleton.edu/~carrolla/story.html](http://people.carleton.edu/~carrolla/story.html)

